
Ask HN: How to implement a versioning schema - uptownhr
I have always wondered how versioning gets implemented on a project. I have started on a new open source project http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;uptownhr&#x2F;hackathon-starter-lite and want to implement a versioning schema. Any good resources for me to look at?
======
stray
Instead of using the public schema in your db, use schemas with version
numbers.

